# Thông báo > Nội quy & Thông báo >  Thông báo về việc liên kết với mạng xã hội Facebook.com

## CNC PRO

Hiện nay số thành viên tham gia mạng xã hội Facebook ngày càng nhiều. Để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho việc tham gia của các thành viên. Diễn dàn *CNCPROVN.com* đã tích hợp chức năng liên kết với mạng xã hội *Facebook*.

Trang chủ Facebook của diễn đàn *https://www.facebook.com/cncprovn*

Sau hơn 01 tháng thử nghiệm tính năng liên kết với mạng xã hội Facebook và đã hoạt động ổn định với các chức năng chính như sau:

Chức năng *F Connect*
- Cho phép dùng user (account/nick name) Facebook để đăng nhập vào diễn đàn CNCPROVN.com mà không cần phải qua thao tác đăng ký trên diễn đàn.
- Với những bạn đã đăng ký user trên diễn đàn, cho phép liên kết với user Facebook. Khi đó bạn đăng nhập diễn đàn bằng chức năng F Connect sẽ tự động liên kết và hiển thị đồng thời với user (nick name) trên diễn đàn.

Chức năng *Like*
- Cho phép dùng nút *Like* để liên kết bài viết lên trang Home (TimeLine) Facebook của bạn.
- Cho phép dùng nút *Share* để chia sẻ bài viết lên trang Home (TimeLine) Facebook của bạn.

*Vị trí*:
Chức năng *F Connect* nằm phía trên cùng, bên phải của trang. Trước ô đăng nhập trên trang chủ (xem ảnh).


Sau khi đăng nhập thành công sẽ như thế này (đã liên kết với user facebook)


Chức năng *Like & Share* nằm phía dưới mục Chủ đề, phía bên trên, góc trái bài viết của các bạn (xem ảnh).


Chúc các bạn thật vui và thoải mái khi tham gia cùng diễn đàn CNCPROVN.com

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, channuoiheo, daovandat0803, DUONG VAN THOAN, Gamo, hopali, huyxuongrong, khan, khoa.address, mrbuitu, Phan Thang, Phong Chi CNC, Susan Trần, thuyên1982, Tran Hoang, trantamnd89, tungtt96

----------

